# evaporative control system inspection...v.dealer service 50,000 miles



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so got email from dealer wanting me to come in and spend some money

they guessed my mileage (50000 miles) based on previous visits...... and said i was due for services:



replace cabin air filter DONE
replace engine air filter DONE
transmission fluid replacement DONE
evaporative control system inspection ????



anyone know what EVAPORATIVE CONTROL SYSTEM INSPECTION is?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> so got email from dealer wanting me to come in and spend some money
> 
> they guessed my mileage (50000 miles) based on previous visits...... and said i was due for services:
> 
> ...


Probably it's about the evaporator, part of air conditioning system

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pacolino said:


> Probably it's about the evaporator, part of air conditioning system


I don't think so. EVAP Evaporative Emission Control System. But I still don't know what would need to be inspected if there's no codes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do diesels even have an EVAP system? The EVAP system is to trap and recycle gasoline vapors in the fuel system.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Do diesels even have an EVAP system? The EVAP system is to trap and recycle gasoline vapors in the fuel system.


this was my thought


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I get a letter about that from my dealer, my thoughts are the EVAP system needs no inspection since if there was an issue it would be setting off a CEL and I would know there was an issue to look at. Mines not a diesel though so I actually have an EVAP system to inspect. My guess some dealers just send those out to everyone.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would ask them EXACTLY what they plan to inspect. have them walk you through it. You will likely catch them offguard.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no evap system on diesel vehicles.

It's just a generic service letter......trash fodder.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, always getting letters, they, (the dealers) claiming to be experts. Don't doubt their word on this, but experts on what? BS?

So what is an evaporative emissions control device?

For one thing, three fuel lines running between the fuel tank and the engine to rust out instead of just one. Well the Cruze did move the fuel regulator back to inside of the fuel tank for just two, but heaven help you if you have to replace that fuel regulator.

A purge valve that can jam open letting addition air fllow in the engine causing idling problems.

A vent valve, mounted at the rear of fuel tank that can suck up splashed road salt or freeze up, doesn't affect driveability, but sure lights up that check engine lamp, what in the hail is wrong now?

A way overpriced carbon canister that is suppose to suck up gas fumes, also exposed to road salt splash. 

A vacuum sensor mounted at the side of the fuel tank to see if the darn thing is leaking air, another hole in the tank, another possibility for fuel leaks. Also has exposed wires on it exposed to road debris. Then an addition EUC programming routine to overload this system, but when the ECU gets bored, starts running tests to learn if the vent valve is closing, the purge valve is opening, the pressure sensor is showing a small vacuum, and that carbon canister isn't all plugged up.

Dealer doesn't check any of this, just looks at your CEL, and says duh, if it is on and you do require an emission inspection and great opportunity for him to make $$$$$, off of you, mainly because this entire system is made of cheap plastic crap that also gets brittle with age. And moving these component from high up on the firewall, to the rear of the fuel tank was nothing short of being completely stupid.

Do they really help reduce hydrocarbon fumes releases? Not very much, the major release of HC's was due to vented carburetor bowls, FI stopped all of this. And not nearly close to the transfer of fuels from one point to another, but not picking on oil companies, a hail of a lot more fun for the EPA to pick on individuals.

Also in complete contradiction to HC's releases, EPA is considering using HC for a refrigerant.

But they are a reminder that you didn't properly install your fuel cap or even a warning that someone swiped yours, because no lock on that fuel door. 

Also many set a type A code, that means, it stays set until reset by a scanner. Typical problem is road salt splashing into the vent valve that freezes up keeping it from closing. Replacing that valve doesn't do a darn bit of good, for $$$$, because the same thing will happen to the new one once is splashed by more road salt. 

Ha, you got me started again. What a bunch of AH's running MY country. Oh, if you have an IQ greater than two, don't even try to apply for a job with the EPA, you are way over qualified.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The only really common issues (on gas vehicles) with EVAP systems is a clogged vent port on the charcoal canister (for some reason spiders like to build webs in there), bad purge valve, or broken hoses. They're happy to set CEL codes, and usually a pain to track down.

It is nice to not smell gas fumes like a 60-70s vehicle when you fill up the tank, though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another retarded thing by mounting the canister at the bottom of the vehicle is driving on rain puddles. Gets the carbon soaking wet, and when its purged, sucks in water to your fuel tank.

Evaporative components were not much of a problem when mounted high under the hood on the firewall, but sure are now.

You can go much further back then the 60's or 70's, like back to day one for walking out into a closed garage with a very strong gas odor. Simple normally closed plunger opened with a solenoid when starting these vehicles would have solved this problem.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, what am I doing in the diesel section, I don't have a diesel.

But if your dealer is going to charge you to check out your fuel evaporative system, make sure he also checks out your spark plugs and ignition system.


----------

